# corrupted hard drive!!! ahhh!!!!!!



## spire

I wanted to save the files on my hard drive. I was told that it is corruped. I cannot even access it through ms-dos. I took out the laptop hard drive and put it in an external enclosre and when i attempt to open it from another computer it keeps saying that the hard drive has not been formatted.. do i wish to format it.. yes or no... NO of course not! There're a lot of important files which I need in there... PLlease help!


----------



## [tab]

What OS/filesystem did you have on the drive?  What OS are you trying to access it from?


----------



## spire

the os on the hard disk is windows xp pro...
I tried to access it from a windows xp os on another laptop...


----------



## [tab]

Doesn't sound too good... maybe you could try Norton Utilities or something like it, but I don't like your chances.

If the data is important, there are professional services that can retrieve your data... but they are *very* expensive (AFAIK).  If the data isn't that important then take it as a lesson to backup frequently... sorry dude.


----------



## spire

... how expensive are you talking man?... and what's this black boot cd im seeing these days too...

thanks for the response by the way


----------



## Rick G

Try reinstalling the XP on the original hard drive in repair mode or just rewite over the old install.  Cross your fingers!


----------



## subzero7676

spire said:
			
		

> I wanted to save the files on my hard drive. I was told that it is corruped. I cannot even access it through ms-dos. I took out the laptop hard drive and put it in an external enclosre and when i attempt to open it from another computer it keeps saying that the hard drive has not been formatted.. do i wish to format it.. yes or no... NO of course not! There're a lot of important files which I need in there... PLlease help!



Ok this might work but you might need to crack it (not hard) try this at http://download.com.com/3000-2094-10167987.html


----------



## Rick G

You will not be able to put your HDD in another computer and access it from there as the registry settings will be for your original board and any other computer will ask to format for the new mobo.


----------



## spire

Ladies And Gentlemen I Have Found A Cure... Actually With Your Help I Have Found One.. Thanks Brothas!!!! You Guys Are The Best... There Are Many Programs Available For These Types Of Situations... 2 Of The Best Ive Found Are Getdataback, And R-studio.... Virtuallab Is Awesome But You Have To Pay A Lot Of Money For It..... Thanks Guys!!!!


----------



## zkiller

Rick G said:
			
		

> You will not be able to put your HDD in another computer and access it from there as the registry settings will be for your original board and any other computer will ask to format for the new mobo.


quess again... registry settings only matter if you are trying to boot from the drive.


----------



## Rick G

zkiller said:
			
		

> quess again... registry settings only matter if you are trying to boot from the drive.


True, I just was thinking the drive would be a stand alone, not a second drive and PC would try to boot from it.


----------



## Viper_86

spire said:
			
		

> I took out the laptop hard drive and put it in an external enclosre and when i attempt to open it from another computer it keeps saying that the hard drive has not been formatted.. do i wish to format it.. yes or no... NO of course not! There're a lot of important files which I need in there... PLlease help!


there is a way u can format ur drive and not lose everything...well u will lose it all of ur hd but u can get it all back. save all the files u need on2 a zip drive...format the hd then reload all the stuff off the disk. it shouldnt matter if u dont save the programs...if it would let u anyway...i dont no it might...but after u reinstall everything u can just load on the files and ull b back where u were without the corrupt hd. i had to format my computer a while back due to the blaster worm virus    takes a long time to format but its worth it...well it can take a few hrs.   gotta do the actual format and then reload the os...drivers etc,...and finally ur programs...goodluck.


----------



## Praetor

> it keeps saying that the hard drive has not been formatted.. do I wish to format it.. yes or no... NO of course not!


Sounds like the master partition table isnt doing so well...



> save all the files u need on2 a zip drive...format the hd then reload all the stuff off the disk.


Cant do in this case becasue the OS doesnt recognize the drive as formatted and thus not allow access



> takes a long time to format but its worth it


A quick format, suitable for most people, is usually a 10 second deal


----------

